# GERD symptoms?



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Are a sensation of having a swollen esophagus and gurgling in the esophagus and throat symptoms of GERD? Sometimes it is hard for me to tell whether I'm having allergy symptoms or GERD symptoms but my chest feels swollen and uncomfortable a good deal of the time. My GI doctor wants to do an esophageal manometry test - has anyone had this and is it worth going through?


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Maria, I've never had any swelling or the test you mentioned, but gurgling in the esophagus and throat are two of my GERD symptoms. It can be very painful.


----------

